# physician, medicine/medication, pharmacy, ambulance, patient



## berty bee

How to say this in different languages:
1. Physician
2. Medicament
3. Pharmacy
4. Ambulance 
5. Patient

In hungarian:

1. Physician = orvos
2. Medicament = gyógyszer
3. Pharmacy = gyógyszertár
4. Ambulance = mentő
5. Patient = beteg


----------



## diegodbs

Spanish:

médico
medicina/medicamento
farmacia
ambulancia
paciente


----------



## Tisia

*Persian:*

1. Physician:*Doktor*
2. Medicament: *Daru*
3. Pharmacy: *Darukhaneh*
4. Ambulance: *Ambulans*
5. Patient: *Bimar/Mariz*

*Finnish:*

1. Physician:*Lääkäri*
2. Medicament: *Lääke*
3. Pharmacy: *Apteekki*
4. Ambulance: *Ambulanssi*
5. Patient: *Sairas*

Tisia


----------



## Whodunit

German:

1. Physician *Arzt*
2. Medicament *Medikament*
3. Pharmacy *Apotheke*
4. Ambulance *Krankenwagen*
5. Patient *Patient*


----------



## Brazilian dude

Portuguese:

physician - médico
medicament - remédio, medicamento
pharmacy - farmácia
ambulance - ambulância
patient - paciente

Brazilian dude


----------



## Manuel_M

*In Maltese:*​ 
1*.* Physician      *Tabib*​2. Medicament  *Mediċina*
3. Pharmacy     *Spiżerija*
4. Ambulance   *Ambulanza*
5. Patient        *Pazjent/Marid*


----------



## alby

In Croatian:

1. Physician -* Liječnik/Doktor*
2. Medicament -* Lijek*
3. Pharmacy - *Lijekarna/Apoteka*
4. Ambulance - *Ambulanta*
5. Patient - *Pacijent*

Nataša


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

1. Phycician:- [FONT=Gargi 1.2d]*भौतिक विज्ञानी* (Bhotik vigyaani)[/FONT]
[FONT=Gargi 1.2d]2. Medicament/Medicine:- *दवा*/*वैधक* (Dawaa/Vedhak)[/FONT]
3. Ambulance:- *[FONT=Gargi_1.2d]अस्पताल[/FONT][FONT=Gargi_1.2d]-[/FONT]*[FONT=Gargi_1.2d]*गाड़ी* (Aspataal gaari) literally "hospital car"[/FONT]
4. Pharmacy:- [FONT=Gargi 1.2d]*औषधालय* (Oshdaalya)[/FONT]
[FONT=Gargi 1.2d]5. Patient:- *पे**शं**त* (same word.. don't know whether they have a proper hindi word for that, but you would be understood)
[/FONT]


----------



## Honour

Turkish
1. Physician = Doktor
2. Medicament = İlaç
3. Pharmacy = Eczane 
4. Ambulance = Ambulans / Cankurtaran
5. Patient = Hasta


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek:

1. Physician:  *Γιατρός *(giatrós)
2. Medicament: *Φάρμακο *(fármako)
3. Pharmacy: *Φαρμακείο *(farmakeío)
4. Ambulance: *Ασθενοφόρο* (asthenofóro)
5. Patient: *Ασθενής* (asthenís)


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

physician: طبيب _(Tabiib)
_medicament: دواء_ (dawaa')_
pharmacy: صيدلية _(Saydaliyya)_
ambulance: سيارة إسعاف _(sayaaratu is'aaf)_
patient: مريض _(mariiD)_


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch:

1. Physician     - *Dokter/ Arts*
2. Medicament - *Medicijn / Geneesmiddel *
3. Pharmacy    - *Apotheek*
4. Ambulance   - *Ambulance / Ziekenwagen*
5. Patient       - *Patiënt*


----------



## betulina

Catalan:

physician - metge
medicament - medicament, medecina
pharmacy - farmàcia
ambulance - ambulància
patient - pacient


----------



## Sanda

FRENCH

1. Physician = médecin, docteur
2. Medicament = médicament
3. Pharmacy = pharmacie
4. Ambulance = ambulance
5. Patient = patient

Question: is medicament very much used in English? How about medicine?


----------



## linguist786

Sanda said:
			
		

> Question: is medicament very much used in English? How about medicine?


I was thinking that too, which is why i put "Medicament/Medicine" next to mine. Medicine is used mostly.. i've never heard "medicament" used. "Medication" is used too.


----------



## Sanda

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I was thinking that too, which is why i put "Medicament/Medicine" next to mine. Medicine is used mostly.. i've never heard "medicament" used. "Medication" is used too.



Medication! You're right, I wasn't thinking of it, and hadn't seen it in your previous post. Thank you.

What do other English speakers say of medicament for medicine?


----------



## linguist786

Sanda said:
			
		

> Medication! You're right, I wasn't thinking of it, and hadn't seen it in your previous post. Thank you.
> 
> What do other English speakers say of medicament for medicine?


Nothing apart from that really. 

Medication
Medicine
Tablets (if it's tablets)
Pills (same thing as tablets, really)
Remedy (not exactly the same connotation as "medicine" though, more to do with "therapy" i would think)

can't really think of any more..


----------



## cherine

Tisia said:
			
		

> *Persian:*
> 
> 
> Patient: *Bimar/Mariz*



This is very interesting Tisia. 
In old Arabic literature, the word for hospital was *bimaristaan بيمارستان *



			
				Turk said:
			
		

> *Turkish*
> 2. Medicament = İlaç
> 3. Pharmacy = Eczane


This is also very interesting, because in Arabic there's the word 3ilaaj (I think it's pronounced like the word you provided : İlaç) علاج that means curing/cure and also sometime medicament.

As for the other word Eczane; it reminds me of the word used in colloquial Arabic of Egypt : agzakhaana أجزخانة (pharmacy).

Maybe I'll copy these into the thread about the similarities between the three languages, but I thought they could also be appropriate here, as they're not really off-topic, are they ? (I mean, I tried to present the words used in Egypt)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese (日本語):

*1. Physician:*医師 (ishi)*
2. Medicine: *薬 (kusuri)
*3. Pharmacy: *薬局 (yakkyoku)*
4. Ambulance: *救急車 (kyūkyūsha)*
5. Patient: *患者 (kanja)*


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Physician - medic, doctor
Medicament - medicament
Pharmacy - farmacie
Ambulance - ambulanţă
Patient - pacient


----------



## Ilmo

Tisia said:
			
		

> *Persian:*
> 
> *Finnish:*
> 
> 1. Physician:*Lääkäri*
> 2. Medicament: *Lääke*
> 3. Pharmacy: *Apteekki*
> 4. Ambulance: *Ambulanssi*
> 5. Patient: *Sairas*
> 
> Tisia


 
Patient is actually *potilas* in Finnish. "Sairas" means "sick". There is a small but important difference between these two words.


----------



## Tisia

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Patient is actually *potilas* in Finnish. "Sairas" means "sick". There is a small but important difference between these two words.



Yes Ilmo, you are right. Miten olisin voinut kirjoittaa sen

Terveisin
Tisia


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese,

1. Physician = dostara
2. Medicament = behet
3. Pharmacy = osuhala 
4. Ambulance = róhal rata
5. Patient = rógiyaa
6. Hospital = róhala


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish:

1. _Physician_ = *läkare
*2. _Medicament_ = *medicin/farmaka
*3. _Pharmacy_ = *apotek
*4. _Ambulance_ = *ambulans
*5. _Patient _= *patient
*6. _Hospital_ = *sjukhus*

 robbie


----------



## karuna

*In Latvian:*

1. Physician = _ārsts_
2. Medicament = _zāles_ 
3. Pharmacy = _aptieka_
4. Ambulance = _ātrā palīdzība _(= quick help)
5. Patient = _slimnieks_ or _pacients _(formal)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

1. Physician = *רופא* (_rofe_)
2. Medicament = *תרופה* (_trufa_)
3. Pharmacy = *בית מרקחת* (_beit mirkakhat_)
4. Ambulance = *אמבולנס* (_ambulans_)
5. Patient = *חולה* (_khole_), *פציינט* (_patsyent_)


----------



## wdsbg

Bulgarian:

 1. Physician = *доктор* 
 2. Medicament = *лекарство* 
 3. Pharmacy = *аптека* 
 4. Ambulance = *линейка* 
 5. Patient = *пациент*


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnian
1. Physician-Doktor,Ljekar
2. Medicament-Lijek,Medikament
3. Pharmacy-Farmacija,Ljekarna,Apoteka
4. Ambulance- Ambulanta
5. Patient-Pacijent


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

1. Physician -* Lekar/doktor (**лекар**/**доктор**)*
2. Medicament -* Lek (лек)*
3. Pharmacy - *Apoteka (**ап**о**тека**)*
4. Ambulance - *Ambulantna kola**/** kola hitne pomoći (амбулант**н**а кола**/**кола хитне помоћи)*
5. Patient - *Pacijent (**пациjент**).*


----------



## Encolpius

in Czech

1. physician = lékař, informal: doktor
2. medicament = lék, informal: prášky
3. pharmacy = lékárna
4. ambulance = sanitka
5. patient = pacient (male), pacientka (female)


----------



## guayaca

One thing only, in Ecuador, a pharmacy is known as "botica". The other words are the same as diegobos wrote them.


----------



## sokol

Whodunit said:


> German:
> 
> (...) 4. Ambulance *Krankenwagen*



In Austrian German (theoretically) also, but in colloquial speech what is used mostly for "ambulance" is the word *"Rettung"* which literally means "recovery (team)": it has come to mean both the team that rescues people and the ambulance itself. "Ambulanz" by the way also is in use for ambulance.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
1. Physician - gydytojas (informal - daktaras)
2. Medicament - vaistas
3. Pharmacy - vaistinė
4. Ambulance - greitoji pagalba (informal - greitoji _or _greituškė)
5. Patient - pacientas/ligonis(m.); pacientė/ligonė(f.)

cf. in Czech: Ambulance(cz) = a clinic(eng)!


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, 


_1. Physician – __*kuracisto, (medicina) doktoro*__
2. Medicine – __*kuracilo, medikamento*__
3. Pharmacy - __*apoteko*__
4. Ambulance - __*ambulanco*__
5. Patient – __*paciento*_​


----------



## apmoy70

beatrizg said:


> In Greek:
> 
> 1. Physician:  Γιατρός (giatrós)
> 2. Medicament: Φάρμακο (fármako)
> 3. Pharmacy: Φαρμακείο (farmakeío)
> 4. Ambulance: Ασθενοφόρο (asthenofóro)
> 5. Patient: Ασθενής (asthenís)


*«Ιατρός»* [i.aˈtrɔs] (masc./fem.) & dialectal *«γιατρός»* [ʝaˈtrɔs] (masc./fem.) is the generic name for _physician_ in MoGr < Classical deverbative masc. noun *«ἰᾱτρός» ĭātrós* & *«ἰητρός» ĭētrós* --> _physician, surgeon_ < Classical deponent v. *«ἰάομαι/ἰῶμαι»** ĭắŏmai̯* (uncontracted)/*ĭômai̯* (contracted) --> _to heal, cure, treat of diseases_.

*«Φάρμακο»* [ˈfar.ma.kɔ] (neut.) is the generic name for _medicament_ in MoGr. It comes from the Classical neuter name *«φάρμακον» pʰắrmakŏn* --> _a drug, whether healing or noxious_.
Interestingly enough, in order to differentiate the healing drug from the deadly poison in MoGr, we use *«φάρμακο»* [ˈfar.ma.kɔ] (neut.) for the former and *«φαρμάκι»* [farˈma.ci] (neut.) for the latter < Byz. Greek neuter diminutive *«φαρμάκι(ο)ν» pharmáki(o)n*.

*«Φαρμακείο(ν)»* [far.maˈci.ɔ(n)] (neut.) --> _pharmacy_, is a boomerang word: Classical Gr. *«φαρμακίᾱ» pʰărmăkíā* (fem.) --> _remedy_ > Late Lat. *pharmacia* > Fr. *pharmacie* > Katharevousa Gr. *«φαρμακεῖον»* [far.maˈci.ɔn].

*«Ασθενοφόρο(ν)»* [a.sθe.nɔˈfɔ.ɾɔ(n)] (neut.) is a modern calque (1833) for the Fr. _ambulance_ < compound; *alpha privatum* + *«σθένος» stʰénŏs* (neut.) + v. *«φέρω» pʰérō*.

(Α) *«Ασθενής, -νής, -νές»* [a.sθeˈnis] (masc./fem.), [a.sθeˈnes] (neut.) --> _patient, sick_ < Classical adj. *«ἀσθενής, -νής, -νές» ăstʰĕnḗs* (masc. & fem.), *ăstʰĕnés* (neut.).
(B) *«Άρρωστος, -στη, -στο»* [ˈa.ɾɔ.stɔs] (masc.), [ˈa.ɾɔ.sti] (fem.), [ˈa.ɾɔ.stɔ] (neut.) --> _sick, ill, patient_ < Classical adj. *«ἄῤῥωστος, -ος, -ον» ắrrʰōstŏs* (masc. & fem.), *ắrrʰōstŏn* (neut.) < compound; *alpha privatum* + athematic v. *«ῥώννυμι» rʰṓnnumĭ* or thematic var. *«ῥωνύω» rʰōnúō*.
A is more formally used, B prevails in the vernacular.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

I've seen other posts here, therefore I have some questions:

Turkish has doktor, is the word hekim used and how widespread is it in the Turkish realm?
I'm surprised that Persian doesn't have its own word for doctor or maybe it's not used that much.


----------



## Gavril

Icelandic:
_
læknir_ "doctor, physician" (from the same stem as Scandinavian _läkare_/_læge_/etc.)
_
lyf_ "medicine, pharmaceutical product" (originally "medicinal herb", and thought to be related to _lauf_ "leaf")
_
lyfjabúð_ / _apótek_ "pharmacy" (_lyfjabúð_ = "medicine shop")
_
sjúkrabifreið_ "ambulance" (_sjúk_- "sick (person)" + _bifreið_ "vehicle")
_
sjúklingur_ "patient" (derivative of _sjúk_- "sick")


----------



## momai

apmoy70 said:


> *
> «Φάρμακο»* [ˈfar.ma.kɔ] (neut.) is the generic name for _medicament_ in MoGr. It comes from the Classical neuter name *«φάρμακον» pʰắrmakŏn* --> _a drug, whether healing or noxious_.


Very interesting, indeed. Arabic also has similar words for medicament _*dawa'*_ and disease *daa' *


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Italian :*

1. Physician - *Medico, Dottore*
2. Medicament - *Medicina*
3. Pharmacy - *Farmacia*
4. Ambulance - *Ambulanza*
5. Patient - *Paziente
*
*Sardinian :*

1. Physician - *Duttore*
2. Medicament - *Medichína, Meichína, Meighína*
3. Pharmacy - *Farmacia *(current language) - *Abutíca *(antiquated)
4. Ambulance - *Ambulantzia*
5. Patient - *Paziente*


----------



## merquiades

linguist786 said:


> I was thinking that too, which is why i put "Medicament/Medicine" next to mine. Medicine is used mostly.. i've never heard "medicament" used. "Medication" is used too.





linguist786 said:


> Nothing apart from that really.
> 
> Medication
> Medicine
> Tablets (if it's tablets)
> Pills (same thing as tablets, really)
> Remedy (not exactly the same connotation as "medicine" though, more to do with "therapy" i would think)
> 
> can't really think of any more..


 Yes, i have never heard of medicament in English. Medicine, medication, or drugs.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Arabic:
> 
> physician: طبيب _(Tabiib)_
> medicament: دواء_ (dawaa')_
> pharmacy: صيدلية _(Saydaliyya)_
> ambulance: سيارة إسعاف _(sayaaratu is'aaf)_
> patient: مريض _(mariiD)_


 Palestinian Arabic:

دكتور (_duktōr_) or حكيم (_ḥakīm_)
دوا (_dawa_)
صيدلية (_ṣaydaliyye_)
أمبولنس (_ambulans_) 
مريض (_marīḍ_)


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*


Physician - лекар (lekar), доктор (doktor); _in the past they also used_ еким (ekim) a_rchaism turkism_ (hekim, Turkish) _probably of Arabic origin_
Medicament - лек (lek), лекарство (lekarstvo); _in the past they also used_ иљач (iĺač) _archaism turkism_ (ilaç, Turkish)
Pharmacy - аптека (apteka)
Ambulance - амбулантно возило (ambulantno vozilo)
Patient - пациент (pacient)


----------



## elroy

nimak said:


> _in the past they also used_ иљач (iĺač) _archaism turkism_ (ilaç, Turkish)


 This is also of Arabic origin.  علاج (_ʿilāj_) = “treatment”


----------



## nimak

elroy said:


> This is also of Arabic origin.  علاج (_ʿilāj_) = “treatment”


Interesting!  Many of these Arabic words have entered into the Macedonian language through the Turkish language, so we consider them _turkisms_.

What about the word حكيم (_ḥakīm_), is it used in other Arabic dialects too or it became archaic?

I also wonder how often they use _hekim_ in Turkish now. In @Honour 's post he gave the word _doktor_ only, but Google Translate give both words: _doktor _and _hekim_.


Honour said:


> Turkish
> 1. Physician = Doktor
> 2. Medicament = İlaç


----------



## elroy

nimak said:


> What about the word حكيم (_ḥakīm_), is it used in other Arabic dialects too or it became archaic?


 I can't speak for non-Palestinian dialects, but in Palestinian Arabic it's used, but it's less common than دكتور (_duktōr_).  حكيم (_ḥakīm_) actually means "wise" in Arabic, so the "doctor" meaning is a semantic extension of the core/literal/original meaning.


----------

